

Pattern Recognition with Google Analytics - paraschopra
http://econsultancy.com/blog/4155-pattern-recognition-with-google-analytics

======
paraschopra
I am reproducing my comment on the article here as well:

Interesting Article. Though this is not exactly pattern recognition, but
segmentation does reveal a lot of insights. For example, as you hinted,
organic traffic differs in behavior from social media traffic, which again
differs from your loyal visitors. Also, with this kind of analysis you can
observe what is the most profitable/active segment of visitors and if they
exibit any common characteristics.

However, this is just the first step. Once you infer patterns in your traffic,
the next step is to leverage that knowledge. For example, having information
that visitors who visit your site by searching 'computer problems' are more
likely to signup for newsletter does not really hold any value unless you
start targeting such visitors with a more prominent newsletter box.

And this is where analytics software such as Google Analytics fall flat. You
have to do custom coding in your site to do such kind of fine grained
targeting. And since there could be tens or hundreds of such segments, the
whole activity of targeting becomes cumbersome and starts to look ROI-less.

We, at Wingify ( <http://www.wingify.com/> ), are trying to develop a solution
to help websites setup exactly the same kind of targeting that I have written
above. Not only does our solution has more advanced segmentation capabilities
than GA, it also gives you freedom to target those segments on your site.
Moreover, you can also setup split and multivariate tests for those segments
to see how much is targeted content/UI/adverts better than non-targeted ones.

We have limited number of private betas available in case you or your readers
are interested. Buzz me at paras@wingify.com.

Oh, and by the way, we have video tutoriasl showing segmentation, analytics
and targeting capabilities of Wingify at <http://www.wingify.com/video-demos/>
Not just for Wingify, these videos are helpful to understand segmentation and
behavioral targeting in general.

~~~
paraschopra
Though I agree the comment is regarding my startup Wingify, I thought my
comment was insightful and useful to HNers. Apologies if you found the comment
inapt.

